# Twinstar 900S extremely blue.



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Twinstar S is somewhere around 6500k, original planted + is red heavy (approximating lower color temp) looks pretty normal to me just maybe jarring going from one to the other... 

twinstars have confusing led placement that's just how they are...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Whites look under powered. the look is typ. RGB only diodes..

BUT it does match some other pictures.. but not others:









J style TWINSTAR Light ???

https://youtu.be/ghaiqx4AzcI

good comparison vid.

Ther are inf. combinations of rgb diodes (and others) that can "make" 6500-700K temp rating.
many will look completely different..

Point of getting higher CRI.. Will not be as much as a surprise.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I think your pic is an E model? Might be right about the dim whites though?


----------



## zhorns (Jul 24, 2018)

Wobblebonk said:


> I think your pic is an E model?


This is the one I purchased.

Box says 900S on it.

Edit: My bad, looks like you're talking to the poster above.

Bump: Twinstar posted this refection on their Facebook:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

So looks "normal" ..AFAICT...
Like the Beamswork DA FSPEC..


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

It looks like some of the green diodes may not be lighting?

Last time I counted, the twinstars had roughly equal numbers of RG and B, but this new model may have different ratios.

Your picture looks like my DIY light when the green channel is set too low. It has that bluish/violet tint without enough green. OTH, some may prefer that look as it conjures appearance of fluorescent tubes.

FWIW, I think it looks better than the planted+ which looks too warm.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

It's almost like they have different people randomly placing leds on each individual fixture heh








definitely not even #s of each color...

In your model and this picture theres 24 whites along the outside and the facebook pic has like 13 or 14... so definitely not the same units being pictured there... i don't know if they did a redesign on placement at some point or what but definitely some different revisions or something going on at the very least


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Def.. "purple" look... 
and def. a matter of opinion.. Both "work"..


----------



## zhorns (Jul 24, 2018)

ChrisX said:


> It looks like some of the green diodes may not be lighting?
> 
> Last time I counted, the twinstars had roughly equal numbers of RG and B, but this new model may have different ratios.
> 
> ...


I agree the Planted+ is too warm, but not liking the colors from this new light.

I can see the appeal in photos, since it looks more processed, but in person it's too purple/blue right now.

You can't really even see the fish coloring, it's just all the same hue.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

zhorns said:


> I agree the Planted+ is too warm, but not liking the colors from this new light.
> 
> I can see the appeal in photos, since it looks more processed, but in person it's too purple/blue right now.
> 
> You can't really even see the fish coloring, it's just all the same hue.


I would give it a day or two, often our first judgement is not what we really decide given time for our eyes / mind to adjust after having just changed from another light etc. I've seen many threads where appearances grow on people or they tire of things they initially were very impressed with.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

The only thing to decide is if it broken or not.

You either need to return it for replacement or refund. If you don't like it, you don't like it.

Count the green diodes and make sure everything is lit correctly. I notice you have a black substrate which significantly changes the look of the tank AND the lighting requirements. Most of the Twinstar demo tanks have light sand or carpets.


----------



## Kaiede (Sep 11, 2017)

Agree with Wobble, but this is one reason I went with the E instead of S. The sheer number of RGB LEDs on the S was a bit of a turn-off. Twinstar claims ~65% of the LEDs are R/G/B for the S, while the E is ~40-45%. 

The E is colder in temp, but looks more "pure" white than the S always seems when a wall comes into play, and the tank looks fine to me. Not as much output though, and probably a little less color pop. I do prefer how greens and reds look in your tank with the S, though, based on the pictures.


----------



## Sentinel (Jul 15, 2018)

Read that you upgraded from the planted plus. (that's what I have) Had high hopes, looked forward to the pics... Saw pics... Nope. Get the Finnex back on there that would be great on a reef.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've always thought the Twinstar look blue/purple. Honestly most of the commercial aquarium LEDs are going to be relatively high in blue spectrum, from my experience at least.


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I've always thought the Twinstar look blue/purple.



Definitely has a touch of pink/purple bias. Kind of like a bank of T5HOs containing a flora tube.


----------



## Junglejuz (Jan 25, 2021)

Yep. I've noticed mine has a very magenta tint. I never really noticed it until i bought a backlight panel which looks very green in comparison.(green is opposite magenta on the colour wheel). It's a shame that twinstar didn't include more green LEDs and have all the LEDs addressable with an app to use different presets (like the Chihiros WRGB 2). Maybe they will release a new version at some point.


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

An old thread but possibly still relevant. I have a Twinstar 600SA and a 1200SA that are less than 6 months old and they are not predominantly blue to my eye.

I have mine set at just 40% as I am still getting the tank settled in. My tank is 20" deep and I have the lights set to their highest position. I may have had the room lights on when this recent photo was taken. I find the color rendition to be very pleasing and they definitely do not have an overpowering blue tint. Perhaps a bit of magenta as seen on the spill on the medium yellow "wheat" colored back wall which is much more accentuated by my cellphone photo than in reality.

They do help to bring out the red in my Crypts and wood. Possibly they have changed their color balance since OP originally tested?










Provides nice color rendition. Closeup photo with a good camera.


----------

